# Me Again



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Guessing you all know who I am but for any newbies im Sarah from NW Kent and breeding show lines in Black Tan, Choc Tan and Chinchilla.
Im attempting to make my own Show line of Fox but seem to be developing a good few agouti tans along the route :roll:

Also have a few non show broken and tans in varying colours on the side just cause theyre preeeeetty.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves* Welcome Back! lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome over Sarah


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------

